# Mod/hack my car audio



## twostepjake (Oct 19, 2012)

I just recently bought a
Pyle PLTS78DUB In-Dash 7" Touchscreen LCD Car Stereo w/ Bluetooth
and its great. its what i want in a touch screen stereo but im big on being able to go through my music and seeing album art and blah blah blah. Its just not made to show album art. Is there a way to keep it hooked up like it is with the motorized screen and such but hack it or put specific music player on it? i honestly dont even need to be able to watch dvds on it i just wanted a big easy accessible screen for my music. I realize this may be a stupid question but i didnt know where else to look since google had nothing. any kind of direction or tips are greatly appreciated!


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

sure, get a chip reader and disassemble the code they used to program it and then re-write it 


seriously, no, you cant "hack" a head unit. if it doesnt do what you want, look elsewhere. there are tons of HUs that will do what you want. look at alpine or kenwood. pyle is.......well the name says it all


----------



## qwertydude (Dec 22, 2008)

Actually there are people who can do the above. But considering how difficult it would be they'd be charging you a dozen times more than the stereo would be worth. Buy a new stereo if that's what you really want.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

qwertydude said:


> Actually there are people who can do the above. But considering how difficult it would be they'd be charging you a dozen times more than the stereo would be worth. Buy a new stereo if that's what you really want.


I didnt say there wasnt, lol. I have done that for certain products for work. but as you mentioned, it is time consuming and expensive. not worth it for a $200 car audio HU when there are products that do what you want off the shelf.


----------



## twostepjake (Oct 19, 2012)

damn. that sucks. its past the return date and i used all my extra money on it. ballsack


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

then just use it as is.


----------



## twostepjake (Oct 19, 2012)

i am i just wish i was more user friendly. i cant search through my songs. i just run it on random which isnt bad just not what i wanted. oh well. thanks for the help though guys.


----------



## twostepjake (Oct 19, 2012)

how bout this?
Building a carputer
would it be just as hard to turn the head unit into a carputer?


----------



## twostepjake (Oct 19, 2012)

alrighty good talk guys!


----------

